# So proud of Patches



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

For a dog who lived her first 8 yrs in a kennel having puppies I was surprised how quickly I was actually able to housebreak her by tethering her to me and just waiting and watching for those signals. I did not have the heart to crate her , and I had the time to tether and watch very closely with that high value treat ready for our celebrations. Now comes cold and snow in the Midwest and she has taught me she really does not like cold and wet grass at all so ice and snow is not going to be on her favorite things to walk in list. I decided to buy some artificial grass in a small size rectangle and put it out in her favorite spot a few days ago. To my surprise she actually used it our first time out. Back again we went to that spot in the am. Then I moved it closer to the house and on the patio which is sheltered some and would make life easier in rain and snow. But my goal was to move it to the back deck. Totally sheltered from harsh nw winds and half covered. To my surprise tonight I put the grass on the deck with puppy pads underneath to protect the wood. To my surprise she used it on the deck. Rain tomorrow so we will press our luck and reinforce the new place to potty. Winter is going to be a whole lot easier for her and I if she will use the grass on the deck. What a special little dog I have been blessed with. I think we've got this.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:cheer::cheer:((((PATCHES)))) auntie is so proud of you :wub: you are so very smart


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good job Patches!!!Living in Ohio, I'm all too familiar with the nasty winter weather. With this group of dogs, I use reusable pee pads. It's way easier than going out in bad weather, wiping off wet muddy feet, and freezing. Way to go sweetie!


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

You have done a wonderful job with Patches. Love the video. Rescue's make wonderful pets don't they? She is such a sweet heart and a good girl.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Barb J said:


> You have done a wonderful job with Patches. Love the video. Rescue's make wonderful pets don't they? She is such a sweet heart and a good girl.


Thank You. I so just want to give her as many years of a happy loving home as I can. Your avatar makes me cry. Patches has paid quite a price. :-( It really is her turn to be someone's cherished beautiful puppy. That would be me


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

glo77 said:


> Thank You. I so just want to give her as many years of a happy loving home as I can. Your avatar makes me cry. Patches has paid quite a price. :-( It really is her turn to be someone's cherished beautiful puppy. That would be me



I am so glad it was you that found her. I'm sorry if my signature made you cry. Any chance I have to remind and make people aware of the horrors of puppy mills, pet stores and BYB I will take it. There are way way way too many wonderful dogs needing a loving home.

GO PATCHES:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wonderful. You two sound so bonded to each other, I am glad you found one another.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

*thank you*



wkomorow said:


> Wonderful. You two sound so bonded to each other, I am glad you found one another.



Yes we are indeed bonded. Still working on her trust with other people but she is getting better with some of my friends she sees pretty often.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I think that Patches must be a very smart dog!
And you, Glo, are a wonderful teacher.
You make a great team! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:tender::tender::tender:

She is precious---you both hit the jackpot!!!!:wub:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

So glad she is doing so well, such a smart little girl.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

What a little smarty pants you have there. 
Patches, Awntie is so proud of you!:chili::chili:
Glo...you really are the best mommy!


----------

